# OTG cast



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Does anyone else have problem with casting OTG with conventional set up? I didn't have any problem using a spinner, but I couldn't even bring around at all with conventional setup. Maybe I was throwing heavy weight.


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

i use this cast exclusively. Wish I weighed much more. I think I can get even more distance if I had 10-15 lbs on my arse. 

I have video of Sgt. Slough and a pendulum cast that I review. From those I've modified a cast for my own personal use. 

I average 130 yards each time using 8oz. On a good day using my trunk effectivley, targeting a 45 degree angle and following my lure all the way through maybe 140 yards. w/ 525 + Ocean master. 

I get less distance (approx 120-130 yards)with the 525+1502 lami. I have to move much slower wich is very difficult for me.

Also my OM has a 31.5'' butt compared to my Lami wich is at 29''. Which reminds me. I need to get my lami extended. 

I have a 72'' wingspan.  

What kind of weight were you throwing?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Crawfish,

Are you going to make the seminar on the 10th of march?? 

If so I can help get you sorted out OTG.

Tommy


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I try my best to be there. I can hold my own with the Hatteras cast, but the OTC is a different beast. I was throwing 6oz inside a wet tennis ball.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*crawfish*

was too bad you didn't make it to Dorey park Saturday. Might try to set up another session for this coming weekend, if I can raise the interest. 

What rod were you using for your OTG?

I fish the OTG almost exclusively when fishing.

IF you can make Dorey next weekend let me know, I maybe able to help, but you will definitely get a lot out of Tommy's upcoming seminar, if you can make it you should.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Surf, if'n you want to do it again, i'll be there customers willing. I can help set up if your not there to early. D


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Surf, if'n you want to do it again, i'll be there customers willing. I can help set up if your not there to early. D


appreciate the offer, my other current practice spot is 3 inches of mud after all the rain yesterday, so if the weather looks good I'll be up for another session at the park.

Will post up on the board by Friday for sure.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SC, do you have the Fusion and if so is it the full 13'? I'm getting one and wanna cast some to see what leangth I like.

Oh yeah if you are willing to let me cast it.:redface:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Clay, I don't think you should have a problem with 13ft. I have the HDX at 13ft. I went from 12'4" lami. When I first started out, my cast wasn't accurate, but after a few times, no problem.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Clay, I don't think you should have a problem with 13ft. I have the HDX at 13ft. I went from 12'4" lami. When I first started out, my cast wasn't accurate, but after a few times, no problem.


Thanks Teo, I just wanna make sure I get it right the first time this time.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

the weather looks pretty good for saturday, partly cloudy and 57 degrees. so where is dorey park from va beach? might attempt to come out.

5 yrs ago rolland taught me the pend cast and i have been using it ever since. i've tried the otg and blow it every time and am now trying to work out the xcast with no success am i spoiled or what? 

frank


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Dorey park*

is just afew mile off 64 near Richmond. You can actually google up Dorey Park Richmond, Va to get directions.

Cdog, I have a fusion but mine was cut down to 12'6" for fishing. I also have the LDX and HDX at 13'. You are welcome to try them.

Would be great if you could make it Frank- could use a pre-lesson on the pendulum before Tommy's seminar.

Will finalize things tomorrow in a new post.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Frank,

If you're blowing up every cast OTG then you are probably trying to come in to soon with the power. Start slow, finish fast.

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> Frank,
> 
> If you're blowing up every cast OTG then you are probably trying to come in to soon with the power. Start slow, finish fast.
> 
> Tommy


Don't know if this an issue or not but I find the OTG very friendly on the beach where the sand allows for a smooth gradual build into the cast. Grass fields aren't always so friendly to the OTG, the weight can tend to get caught up in grass unless the grass is very closely mown.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

One thing that helps with the lead hanging up in the grass is to tape the clip connection with electrical tape. Learned that one at the Primo, it works.

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> One thing that helps with the lead hanging up in the grass is to tape the clip connection with electrical tape. Learned that one at the Primo, it works.
> 
> Tommy


I'll have to give that a try. I know if I am overly concerned about hangups I tend to start to raise the rod tip early to get the lead airborne earlier, which of course defeats the purpose of dragging it a bit to preload the rod.

Thanks for the tip Tommy.

SC


----------

